# If you have the money ..



## NaeKid

.. right now would be a great time to create / build up a new company. You would want to build it using your skills not equipment. If you need to spend money - keep it to the minimum needed to setup your company.

Use what you have - a home office, a home computer, a cell phone.

Spend what you need - advertising, logo, professional paperwork

Some ideas would include:

*Tax services* - bankruptcy specialties
*Computer services* - maintain computer equipment - not just upgrade
*Maintenance services* - mowing lawns, removing snow, planting gardens around condos
*Food services* - Home-grown foods prepared in your home kitchen for sale through farmer's markets or made-to-order and delivered by the next day (web-orders / phone orders)

Keep your fees / prices at a level that there is minimum profit (10% - 15%) - don't look for the 200% profit margins that big-corporations have been making for the last few years - our economy will not be able to sustain that kind of price-gouging.

What kind of other ideas can you add to this list?


----------



## Jerry D Young

Here are some ideas I came up with a few years ago when I was looking for something to do.


Services run from home (need no work area except phone & computer)

Sell plasma (?appx $10, twice a week?)
House/apartment/condo sitting/caretaking
Lawn watering: turn on/off at night, and/or move sprinklers when needed
Messenger service
Bank messenger: money/papers transfers for businesses
Errand service: grocery delivery, laundry pick up, shopping, etc
Business lunch delivery service: prepare food or arrange w/restaurant
Commercial building window washing service (also for homes but need ads)
Flower subscription service: pick up & deliver fresh flowers to businesses
Security service
Telephone stenographer
Placement service
Write a small town newspaper column
List broker
•	travel local area, note everything, compile lists & sell to businesses
o	need: roof, siding, painting, lawn mowing, tree trimming, etc;
o	own: boat, RV, dog, cat, old car, etc;
o	event occurring: graduation, marriage, birth, moving out/moving in, etc;
•	any visible or researchable need for a service or possible sale



In-home operations/businesses (need work/storage areas)

Knife sharpening service
Gift basket service (standard items or custom creation & delivery)
Romance catering service
Clothes washing & drying (clothesline hanging for freshness extra)
Sewing & clothing repair (subcontracted)
Dishwashing (for caterers or after parties, or in clients’ home for lazies)
Firewood/log splitting/newspaper logs (delivery & stacking available)
Make lamps
Make walking canes
Make candles
Make sundials
Make fancy perpetual calendars
Make fancy Solitare card game boards
Make fancy board game holders/layouts
Make fancy game sets (chess/backgammon/etc)
Make/build-in secret compartments
Make fancy boxes/boxes with hidden compartments (also hide-a-books)
Make scarecrow kits



Services run from home (need some product/equipment storage space)

Closet organizing service
Karaoke service
Searchlight service (mounted on vehicle/trailer w/generator)
PA service w/unique vehicle/PA equipment rental (can tow searchlight)
Mobile billboard trailers
Mobile electric scrolling signs
Outdoor party truck/mobile disco (has food service equip & sound system)
Utility pick-up
•	QD mount snow plow
•	QD mount deicer pellet spreader
•	winch
•	tilt PU bed w/bedliner
•	lift tailgate
•	swing arm hoist
•	platform hitch
o	QD equalizer arms & brackets
o	set of different size hitch balls on inserts
o	set of different light connections & adapters
Construction site services support trailer
•	porta-potties
•	lockers
•	showers w/change rooms
•	water storage tank
•	water pump & pressure tank
•	grey water tank
•	hot water heater w/solar collectors
•	space heater
•	propane tank
•	generator/power input panel
Limo service
Rickshaw service (bike & hand pulled for use at holiday events or tours)
Scrap collection & sale
Salvage buildings slated for demolition
•	w/consent of owner/demolition company
•	scrap, useable items & collectables
•	obtain & keep lists of wants of antique/curiosities/collectables dealers
Own/place/service video games/vending machines
Teach/supervise plumbing repair for home owners (specialty tools supplied)



Operations/businesses when rural property is available

Honey production
Chicken & egg production
Rental garden plots/self-pick garden
Target range/ammunition reloading equipment & supplies

Reunion hall/business retreat/meeting facilities
Survival retreat area/facilities


----------



## TechAdmin

A great idea I came up with is grave plot service.

You maintain the grass, plants and watering of plots for people.


----------



## Herbalpagan

I heard about a guy who did lawn care, but then lost his job. While he sat around unemployed he started thinking about what he could do...then he hit upon a brilliant idea.
He thought about the effort that would be involved and how to get the word out and set about making up flyers, posting them on doors, leaving them at vets, handing them out to all the lawn people he had met and waited.
He soon got lots of calls....no he goes out every morning and has a round of houses he takes care of each week, some he does only every other week. It doesn't take long, but most families need it and no one wants to do it.
He is an official "pooper scooper". He goes to peoples yards and picks up dog crap once a week or so. He gets $25 an hour, and is bringing home more than he made while working. All it takes some times is an idea and the effort to get the word out. I think other than paper and time, all his investment consisted of was a pooper scooper and trash bags.


----------



## The_Blob

it's simply amazing to me just how much money is available out there because of so many lazy bastards... I love it!


----------



## Evanesence

Great information! My kids are in college and having a hell of a time finding a job in their town. It's hard enough to find a job in these times, especially when you are in college with a limited schedule and amount of time, energy, and money. I am going to print this thread for them to read and hopefully take some of the ideas to heart. 
My daughter has plenty of babysitting experience but there isn't a whole lot of money being offered in child care, especially at the moment. A lot of work, little money. An errand service would be something both my daughter and son might like. Thanks for the ideas!


----------



## badzy

with small capital, i'd like to start a pastry business from homemade cookies and cakes. 

i want to start a recycling business, this is crucial since the prices of commodities are increasing.


----------



## Canadian

Your recycling business is going to be easier than the baking thing. I'd do the recycling.


----------



## dukman

I have an idea for a website, it wouldn't be that big, but could bring in up to $40-$200/month, or more if I expanded the idea, and would be minimal work for me.... I just need someone to set it up and that would cost too much


----------



## Ramkitten

I started a new business several months ago. I did have to buy some inventory, but I'd saved up for that by selling used books (mostly on Amazon), writing articles online and doing some odd jobs here and there, like some pet-sitting. My hope is that the business can perpetuate itself, so I don't have to put any paycheck money into it.

At least it's based on things I love to do, so that makes it fun and not like it's something completely separate.

And, um, yeah ... you guessed it! It's all about gear.


----------



## Canadian

I run my own business. The problem I've had lately is I have too much work and not enough capital to expand. This would require an employee and twice as much equipment as I have now. For now I contract the extra work out but it costs my clients more than it would if I had a worker with me. I think by the end of the year I will have to expand even if I don't feel like it just to keep up.


----------

